# CTS rods



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some feedback on CTS rods for fishing.

Looking at the Makoi Series. Maybe the 405 for 6oz-8oz and bait.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I have never fished one but have had my hands on the blanks at a couple of shows they are super light and have a lot of backbone to them they can also be had in some great colors, they are veeeerrrryyyy pricey.They also have some other blanks for surf fishing. I would contact Andy Dear at Lamar Fishing Products website is lamarfishing.com or phone 830-460-4265 he has worked with CTS extensively and is the US distributor for them he knows them inside and out. I am planning on one of their smaller rods for a trout rod if I can justify the $$


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

I just checked the Lamar website and saw no mention of any surf rod blanks. I may have missed them, though. Where else can I find info about them? Since they are now wholesale only now, I have not called.

Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know if Andy has worked it out on who else is going to carry the CTS line for him yet I know in Feb. he was talking with a couple of dealers about this and he told me for the time being if I needed one to call him and he would handle it for me. The surf rods are listed in the CTS catalog as Land Based Surfmaster Pro series. I 'm not sure if Lamar has them on their site but I thought the did. you can check ctsfishing.com


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

http://www.donstacklehawaii.com/

Try this website.P&S user DonB is the distributor and I think helped design the Makoi line.Not sure how much he visits this site nowdays.There is a link to contact him on the above site.---Aloha!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ed K said:


> I don't know if Andy has worked it out on who else is going to carry the CTS line for him yet I know in Feb. he was talking with a couple of dealers about this and he told me for the time being if I needed one to call him and he would handle it for me.


I think Fishsticks is carrying them know. That's why I was a askin' about em. 

They sure look like great tools.

Fishsticks has the Wheel's Reels blanks now, too.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Samurai said:


> http://www.donstacklehawaii.com/
> 
> Try this website.P&S user DonB is the distributor and I think helped design the Makoi line.Not sure how much he visits this site nowdays.There is a link to contact him on the above site.---Aloha!


Hi Samurai,

Mahalo for the referral. This thread was brought to my attention by a friend.

Makoi means fishing pole in Hawaiian. That tells you the root of the CTS Makoi blanks. I designed, tested, evaluated, broke and made final approval of the CTS Makoi blanks. 

CTS Makoi blanks are solely available on the mainland through Merrick Tackle. 

http://www.merricktackle.com/

Merrick is the world's largest wholesaler of rod building components and has an extensive distribution network. If you do not have a wholesale license, they can recommend a retailer for you. One that comes to mind is Amity Harbor Outfitters.

http://www.amityharboroutfitters.com/

Merrick has the largest stock of CTS Makoi blanks available. I'm sure they have the following CTS Makoi blanks available: 305, 305S (short), 305 L3 (3 piece, 15'), 307 and 405.

Here's some general information about the CTS Makoi blanks:

http://www.donstacklehawaii.com/information/cts.htm

Hope this is helpful,
Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Newsjeff said:


> Just wondering if anyone can give me some feedback on CTS rods for fishing.
> 
> Looking at the Makoi Series. Maybe the 405 for 6oz-8oz and bait.


Hi Newsjeff,

I didn't answer your question. I apologize.

Due to the small number of rods sold, there isn't a lot of feedback. Here's what I have:

from Hawaii

Makoi 307 - Landed a 38 pound ulua, reported that the rod easily handled the fish.

Makoi 307 - Ulua in the 40# range brought into the shallows before fish threw hook, again reported that rod easily handled the fish.

Makoi 307 - Bought, wrapped and hung on wall as display piece. Customer later used the rod for fishing and is very pleased with the rods performance.

From Italy

Makoi 405 - Asked if rod could be pendulum cast, I confirmed, customer very happy with the rods long distance fishing capabilities.

As you can see, the Makoi 307 is the preferred rod in Hawaii. 

Regarding the Makoi 405 it is rated at 6 to 8 ounces. This means that 6 ounces is the optimum casting weight and 8 ounces is the maximum total casting weight. If you want cast 8 + bait, you will need to use the Makoi 605. The Makoi 605 is on back order.

Hope this helps to clarify.
If you have additional questions, please do not hesitate to ask.

Don


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Are these*

variations of the OUTCAST blanks that were around a few years ago??? They look familiar... JAM


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Don, thanks for the reply. 

The 605 looks like a very, very nice blank. I'd love to get my hands on this one. 

Any idea on a price or when I might be able to get one?


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

JAM said:


> variations of the OUTCAST blanks that were around a few years ago??? They look familiar... JAM[/QUOT
> 
> No they are not affliated with each other."Outcast" and "Big Catch" rod blanks are manufactured by the same company.---As far as the CTS rods go,I haven't had a chance to cast one yet but did feel one at a local tackle shop.Very nice feeling.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

JAM said:


> variations of the OUTCAST blanks that were around a few years ago??? They look familiar... JAM


I do not know which blanks you may have seen. The CTS Makoi blanks can be easily distinguished by their full length woven twill carbon fiber handle. This adds a lot of power to the handle while keeping the weight low. They also use the MRT process to have the top 18" (about) of the tip being fiber glass while the remainder of the tip is carbon fiber. Almost all the blanks are finished in clear gloss. This shows off the quality of construction and will reveal any defects. About 10 305S (?) blanks were shipped to Merrick Tackle in cobalt and 2 405 to ACK fishing in translucent charcoal.

I believe OutCast/BigCast are made in either Korea or Taiwan. CTS blanks are made in New Zealand.

While OutCast/BigCatch blanks may be considered as affordable, CTS Makoi blanks are built using expensive materials and labor intensive construction. 

Additional information can be found at:

http://www.donstacklehawaii.com/information/cts.htm

Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Newsjeff said:


> Don, thanks for the reply.
> 
> The 605 looks like a very, very nice blank. I'd love to get my hands on this one.
> 
> Any idea on a price or when I might be able to get one?



Hi Newsjeff,

Are you sitting down?

The suggested retail price for the blank is $472.

I am scheduled to receive a shipment of blanks from CTS in about one week. If it doesn't arrive, then it will be one month. The shipment should contain 10 of the 605 blanks. The 605 has been a long time in development. The first prototype went to Washington state in error by the shipper and never made it to Hawaii. Although next blank had a design error, it tested well on Oahu. The general comments were to not change anything about the blank. However, the rod did not meet the expectations of the fishermen on Hawaii (the Big Island). They wanted something a little heavier. To meet their their needs a prototype 607 is in development.

Mahalo,
Don


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*605*

Don I would like one of the 605 blanks. P.M. me contact info. Phone # please .Thanks


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

surf rat said:


> Don I would like one of the 605 blanks. P.M. me contact info. Phone # please .Thanks


Hi surf rat,

I would love to sell you a 605, but ... my business ethics prevent it. I import rod blanks from Cono-flex and CTS. I will not sell any blank that is available in the market from either retailers or wholesalers. Since Merrick Tackle has gone to the effort and expense of having CTS Makoi blanks and some CTS jigging blanks listed as a section in their catalog, it would be unfair of me to take the sales they are trying to generate. The same goes for retailers who in stock and promote the blanks. We all need to support our tackle shops and supply chains as best as we can.

OK, I'm off my soap box. For the good news, I received a partial shipment from CTS yesterday afternoon. It contained a variety of blanks. CTS Makoi, Surfmaster Pro, and some Baymaster blanks. Two of the blanks in the shipment are the Makoi 605. After inspection, these will be shipped to Merrick Tackle as they do not have any in stock. They will be available from Merrick Tackle wholesale or retail from outlets having accounts with Merrick Tackle (such as Amity Harbor Outfitters).

If you any questions regarding specifications, construction or performance, please do not hesitate to call.

Don
(808) 554-8565


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Don,

In reading this thread and specs from the webpage you provided, I'm curious if these rods are equal in length (top/bottom)or are they 60/40,70/30, etc?


thx,
cris


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

1obxnut said:


> Don,
> 
> In reading this thread and specs from the webpage you provided, I'm curious if these rods are equal in length (top/bottom)or are they 60/40,70/30, etc?
> 
> ...


Hi Cris,

Good observation! I believe that I had it on the pages at one time. And it does need to be clearly stated. Eventually I need to add the action, taper, and lock up point.

The CTS Makoi blanks are of equal length in both two and three piece blanks.

Although longer tips do have marginally better action, they do make transportation a little tougher and add to shipping costs. Another hidden advantage of having equal lengths is the protection afforded by the handle to to the tip when electric car windows are accidently rolled up. 

Mahalo,
Don


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Cts*

Don, you list it very clearly on your website:


*Tip and Handle Are Of Equal Length*


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

dsurf said:


> Don, you list it very clearly on your website:
> 
> 
> *Tip and Handle Are Of Equal Length*


Hi dsurf,

It wasn't very obvious. It wasn't until I changed the page that I realized that an entry already existed.

Previously it was:

<P> Ferrule - Tip Over Handle Fitting, Tip and Handle Are Of Equal Length</P>

Last night I changed it to be on a separate line:

<P>Ferrule - Tip Over Handle Fitting</P>
<P>Tip and Handle Are Of Equal Length</P>

Mahalo,
Don


----------

